# WARNING! Tonemapped (Overcooked) HDRs



## Ballistics

Note: If you don't like overcooked HDRs, this isn't the thread for you. You can hang out and even comment, 
but if you complain about the image being overcooked after being told it's overcooked, I'm going to point you to this disclaimer.

I personally like tonemapped (over overcooked) HDRs. I like the surrealness, and the fact it looks like a video game.


Now, I did this exact image almost exactly a year ago, and it was boring. So I redid it, and overcooked it and 
I think it looks pretty cool. I've only done 2 HDRs ever, and this is a re-edit of the first one.





So for those out there who also appreciate Overcooked HDRs, share them here!


----------



## amy.f

Nice I like it. Would try one of my old pictures to do an overlooked editing like yours


----------



## Onerider

I like it, overcooked or burned to a crisp, I still like it. How many frames did it take?


----------



## Derrel

Eight years ago, I went out to get some groceries while some images were batch-processing, and the oven timer broke while I was gone.







So overcooked it needed a band-aid.


----------



## Mully

Very cool cooking job!


----------



## Ballistics

Onerider said:


> I like it, overcooked or burned to a crisp, I still like it. How many frames did it take?


3 frames.


----------



## Ballistics

Derrel said:


>



That's crazy looking! That's from film?


----------



## Ballistics

amy.f said:


> Nice I like it. Would try one of my old pictures to do an overlooked editing like yours



Do it!


----------



## Derrel

Ballistics said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy looking! That's from film?
Click to expand...


I know-it IS crazy-looking. No, it's a Nikon digital SLR file. This was at maximum boost for the era. I believe this is either a Nikon D1h or D70 and 300/2.8 AFS file. I had both cameras that day.


----------



## Ballistics

Derrel said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy looking! That's from film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a Nikon digital SLR file. This was at maximum boost for the era. I believe this is either a Nikon D1h or D70 and 300/2.8 AFS file. I had both cameras that day.
Click to expand...


I'm confused, what's with the comment about the oven timer?


----------



## JacaRanda

I like them both.  What looks cool simply looks cool to me.


----------



## Derrel

Ballistics said:
			
		

> I'm confused, what's with the comment about the oven timer?



Broken oven timer allowed for *overcooked* image.


----------



## KrisztinaK

I have nothing against overcooked HDR's.  I really enjoyed both of these examples, it's refreshing to see editing like this that is not very commonplace.


----------



## Ballistics

Derrel said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, what's with the comment about the oven timer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken oven timer allowed for *overcooked* image.
Click to expand...

Oh... good one...:er:


----------



## TMC

Derrel said:


> Eight years ago, I went out to get some groceries while some images were batch-processing, and the oven timer broke while I was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So overcooked it needed a band-aid.




The Band-Aid!!!      Took me a second to find it... I love it.


----------



## handsomejackuk

heres my first attempt i will get better at overcooking it though.... honest... I just mnaged to get out in time to see the sun disappearing behind the mountain... i know what time it sets now so will get up there a bit earlier to get the shot setup a bit better...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Need some selective coloring technique to really enhance the artistic appearance of these pics


----------



## handsomejackuk

2WheelPhoto said:


> Need some selective coloring technique to really enhance the artistic appearance of these pics



how do i do that ? please...


----------



## jake337

One of the three or four times I've bracketed some images.









Not sure if this one is overcooked but it still has the "SNS_HDR" logo on it as I was just messing around with the software.


----------



## Parker219

This thread is PERFECT for me. I love to cook them on HIGH. See what I mean?

1. 


Sell3 by Parker219, on Flickr

2. 


Italy-corner2-better by Parker219, on Flickr

3. 


Disney-sunny by Parker219, on Flickr

4. 


Disney-october-noman by Parker219, on Flickr

5. 


America-far-djpeg by Parker219, on Flickr


----------



## JRE313

like the car


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Here are a few that I have done:


----------



## handsomejackuk

burnt to a crisp sizzling hot supermoto...


----------



## DGMPhotography

I would love to see that motorcycle with a fixed wb, and less haloing. Great shot.


----------



## handsomejackuk

DGMPhotography said:


> I would love to see that motorcycle with a fixed wb, and less haloing. Great shot.



the haloing was intentional honest... prticularly around the wheels that was sponged saturation in photoshop...  how would i go about fixed WB... do you mean alter the white balance correctly ?


----------



## DGMPhotography

handsomejackuk said:


> the haloing was intentional honest... prticularly around the wheels that was sponged saturation in photoshop...  how would i go about fixed WB... do you mean alter the white balance correctly ?



Yeah, it's looking too orange for me. I know this thread is about doing crazy tonemapping, but I'd like to dee a version with normal-esque color.


----------



## handsomejackuk

DGMPhotography said:


> handsomejackuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the haloing was intentional honest... prticularly around the wheels that was sponged saturation in photoshop...  how would i go about fixed WB... do you mean alter the white balance correctly ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's looking too orange for me. I know this thread is about doing crazy tonemapping, but I'd like to dee a version with normal-esque color.
Click to expand...



doing it as we speak...


----------



## Ilovemycam

Parker219 said:


> This thread is PERFECT for me. I love to cook them on HIGH. See what I mean?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> Sell3 by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> Italy-corner2-better by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> Disney-sunny by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> Disney-october-noman by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> America-far-djpeg by Parker219, on Flickr




*
That's what I like!
*


----------



## RobN185

Here's one of my neighbours tractor shed.


----------



## RobN185

Place Gambetta in Boussac.


----------



## handsomejackuk

here we are strictly speaking shouldnt be in this thread so hope i will be forgiven....


----------



## RobN185

Candid HDR


----------



## RobN185

Found another candid - this was a TV debate show being filmed in the square in Chateauroux.


----------



## handsomejackuk

got to say theres some stunning work going on here... this is the thread to watch...


----------



## Ballistics

RobN185 said:


> Found another candid - this was a TV debate show being filmed in the square in Chateauroux.



What do you use to tonemap Rob?


----------



## Ilovemycam

V Nice Robn


----------



## DGMPhotography

handsomejackuk said:


> here we are strictly speaking shouldnt be in this thread so hope i will be forgiven....
> 
> View attachment 40670



I like it!!


----------



## ph0enix

Derrel said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy looking! That's from film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know-it IS crazy-looking. No, it's a Nikon digital SLR file. This was at maximum boost for the era. I believe this is either a Nikon D1h or D70 and 300/2.8 AFS file. I had both cameras that day.
Click to expand...


I like it.  The EXIF says NIKON D1H, BTW.


----------



## lil dvl

This was done with machinery hdr effects. anybody use this program?


----------



## BrandonLaw

Love this thread all these images are awesome!


----------



## handsomejackuk

the lamp room at big pit blaenavon...





lamproom by handsomejackuk, on Flickr


----------



## UnknownBro

RobN185 said:


> Candid HDR



this just screams "FABULOUS!!!" To me lol.


----------



## EDL

How did you avoid ghosting on the people?  Are these multiple exposures, or just tone mapped single exposures?




Parker219 said:


> This thread is PERFECT for me. I love to cook them on HIGH. See what I mean?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> Sell3 by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> Italy-corner2-better by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> Disney-sunny by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> Disney-october-noman by Parker219, on Flickr
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> America-far-djpeg by Parker219, on Flickr


----------



## jaguaraz

At last a thread where I can post my overcooked HDR's with pride instead of shame.


----------



## o hey tyler

JacaRanda said:


> I like them both.  What looks cool simply looks cool to me.



DEEP BRO!


----------



## Ilovemycam

jaguaraz said:


> At last a thread where I can post my overcooked HDR's with pride instead of shame.
> 
> View attachment 45699



No reason for shame. Freaked out HDR is an art like all other arts. I like 'some' grunge but usually prefer painterly HDR....love it all!


----------



## cptkid

I used to shoot ALOT of HDR when I first got in to photography. 

Here's a few.



Panoramic HDR. (far to much work in post haha)


----------



## rokstomper

jaguaraz said:


> At last a thread where I can post my overcooked HDR's with pride instead of shame.
> 
> View attachment 45699


I like it. It almost appears 3d.


----------



## duceduc

Here is my exaggerated hdr.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## Tailgunner

How interesting! 

So how do you over cook an image and can you do it using built in HDR (D7100)?


----------



## cptkid

Tailgunner said:


> How interesting!
> 
> So how do you over cook an image and can you do it using built in HDR (D7100)?



Overcooking basically just means overproccesing to the point where it looks fake. 

If I was you I would not use the in-built HDR features on cameras, they are notouriously bad. HDR should be done by the user in post really.


----------



## duceduc

Tailgunner said:


> How interesting!
> 
> So how do you over cook an image and can you do it using built in HDR (D7100)?


I am fairly new to photography and hdr all together. Here is one of my trys of an "overcooked" hdr. I double tone mapped it and also created a shadow map version, than use PS to mask the two images and  do some cleanup left by photomatix.


----------



## SquarePeg

duceduc said:


> Here is my exaggerated hdr.



Very "once upon a time".  Love this one.  

I'm much more of a fan of exaggerated, overcooked, tonemapped, saturated, desaturated, full throttle HDR than the tiny HDR bumps that give a photo an "is it or isn't it" look.


----------



## SquarePeg

delete double post


----------



## Tailgunner

cptkid said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting!
> 
> So how do you over cook an image and can you do it using built in HDR (D7100)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overcooking basically just means overproccesing to the point where it looks fake.
> 
> If I was you I would not use the in-built HDR features on cameras, they are notouriously bad. HDR should be done by the user in post really.
Click to expand...


OIC, 

I've played around with the built in HDR function but will have to try it out in post processing. 



duceduc said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting!
> 
> 
> So how do you over cook an image and can you do it using built in HDR (D7100)?
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly new to photography and hdr all together. Here is one of my trys of an "overcooked" hdr. I double tone mapped it and also created a shadow map version, than use PS to mask the two images and do some cleanup left by photomatix.
Click to expand...





Oh wow, that's cool!


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Seems to me, some still don't quite understand the concept of HDR vs Tonemapping.... 

HDR is a technique to capture as much dynamic range you can in an image. It can be done with multiple exposures taken on sight, or later on with a (useable) single image with software. TONEMAPPING is where you get the "overcooked" effect. You can tonemap any image. If you want to "overcook" it because that's you vision for the image, then go for it! There still is a right & wrong way to do it. A dirty/muddy sky and halos are the wrong way. There are some images that HDR will not benefit because the the scene, itself, doesn't have enough dynamic range to really need it. The "overcooked" tone mapping shouldn't be used to "rescue" a boring image. If the composition and subjects cannot stand on their own, reshoot. The best "overcooked" stuff I've see is where the photographer shoots with the processed image of the scene already envisioned.


----------

